# when is ocala?



## Kassy (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyone gott any info on ocala? Never been n am tryin to make that happen 

February? Anything goin on untill then?


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 26, 2014)

I heard they cancelled it.


----------



## skillpore (Dec 27, 2014)

Never heard of it. Rainbow gathering?


----------



## Kassy (Dec 27, 2014)

Lotta ppl I been talking to say it's still a go... I heard February  hoping to make it! 
Anything else awesome going on?


----------



## Jacoby (Dec 30, 2014)

Week of Valentines Day. Some kids are posted up right now.


----------



## Tude (Jan 2, 2015)

I missed this one. I personally have no idea - but have seen hints as to this and when on the internet but no definite things - there may actually be some more info here but I have to clean up - this does not belong in a place where we post upcoming events not questions about where one is therefore I'm moving this to general banter - plus you may get some better info!.  Hope you find out when it is - sounds quite interesting so does rainbow.


----------



## adventureangela (Jan 4, 2015)

Its supposedly feb 25th-march 4th...but i could always b wrong


----------

